# September Due Dates 2012 List



## x Helen x

Hello September mummies! How is everyone doing? 

I thought it would be a great idea to put together a September 2012 due date list, so that we can find bump buddies and keep track of each others progress.

Please add your user name and due date in the comments below, along with which number baby this will be for you, and I will add you to the list! You can always change your due date later if the dating scan puts you back or forward.

*01 SEPTEMBER​*
Vintage Mama - Baby #1 :yellow:​

*02 SEPTEMBER​*
MooCow11 - Baby #1 :pink:​

*03 SEPTEMBER​*
FTMSoExcited - Baby #1
ShockingB - Baby#1​

*04 SEPTEMBER​*
Poshie - Baby #2 :pink:
RoseRed92 - Baby #1 :blue:
jasminemarie - Baby #1 :blue:​


*05 SEPTEMBER​*
OhhBabyBump - Baby #1 :yellow:​

*06 SEPTEMBER​*
Sweet83 - Baby #1
Jennbear - Baby #1
Zianna - Baby #1 :pink:​

*07 SEPTEMBER​*
cmarie33 - Baby #1 :yellow:
racheal021106 - Baby #2 :yellow:
Lizzie K - Baby #4
MissJayy - Baby #1 :blue: ​

*08 SEPTEMBER​*
x Helen x - Baby #1 :pink:
MrsSMC - Baby #1
hayleyh26 - Baby #1 :pink:
lilysmum2 - Baby #2 :pink:​

*09 SEPTEMBER​*
Sproglett - Baby #1 :yellow:​

*10 SEPTEMBER​*


*11 SEPTEMBER​*
Emplusbump - Baby #1 :yellow:​

*12 SEPTEMBER​*
vixxen - Baby #4 :pink:
campost006 - Baby #2 :blue:
otleymorgan - Baby #1 :pink:​

*13 SEPTEMBER​*
Kiwinbump1404 - Baby #1
Kdolan8511 - Baby #1
Becky81 - Baby #1 :pink:
tfredenberg13 - Baby #1
Geordie Boo x - Baby#2 :blue:
emmiepez1989 - Baby #1
jem_5500 - Baby #1​

*14 SEPTEMBER​*
Smile181c - Baby #1
PleaseMum - Baby#2 :pink:​

*15 SEPTEMBER​*
Sammy_jo - Baby #1 :pink:
Kit10grl - Baby #2 :pink:
NicMar - Baby #1 :yellow:​

*16 SEPTEMBER​*
Mumzie2b - Baby #1 :pink:
bubba22 - Baby #2 :blue:​

*17 SEPTEMBER​*
Babyblueskye - Baby #2 :pink:
courtneylynnd - Baby #1 :blue:
clmh25 - Baby #1​

*18 SEPTEMBER​*
Ezza BUB1 - Baby #1 :pink:​

*19 SEPTEMBER​*
Jellybean2009 - Baby #2​

*20 SEPTEMBER​*
Numero_uno - Baby #1​

*21 SEPTEMBER​*
xangex - Baby #​

*22 SEPTEMBER​*
Jessy16 - Baby #1 :pink:
Jadeblue18 - Baby #1​

*23 SEPTEMBER​*
JellyBeann - Baby #2 :yellow:​

*24 SEPTEMBER​*
forevermoore - Baby #1 :pink:​

*25 SEPTEMBER​*


*26 SEPTEMBER​*
2boyz1onway - Baby #3 :blue:​

*27 SEPTEMBER​*
Shezza84uk - Baby #2 :blue:
Calliope - Baby #1
mysteriouseye - Baby #1 :pink:
Love My Bubs - Baby #2
tummymummy - Baby #3 :pink:
mumsince2010 - Baby #2 :pink: ​

*28 SEPTEMBER​*
Bluestarlight - Baby #2
Bump86 - Baby #1​

*29 SEPTEMBER​*


*30 SEPTEMBER​*
tmmommy07 - Baby #2 :pink:
KathrynW - Baby #4 :yellow:​


----------



## Poshie

Hello Helen. My EDD 4 September. Baby #2 :)


----------



## Smile181c

14th Sept :) baby #1


----------



## x Helen x

Poshie said:


> Hello Helen. My EDD 4 September. Baby #2 :)

Thank you!!

Just to let everyone know, I will be updating with :pink: , :blue: or :yellow: if/when you find out the babies gender, so probably when we are all around 20 weeks or so - so be sure to keep me updated as and when you find out!

Long way away yet, but will also update once each baby has been born so please be sure to come back and let us know of his/her arrival!


----------



## kiwinbump1404

hi there looking to join the list 

my edd is 13th sept # 1:happydance:


----------



## FTMSoExcited

Pregnant with baby # 1 and I'm due September 3rd.

:baby:


----------



## babyblueskye

Im due 20th september :) baby #2 (and maybe #3)

I had a scan last week and there were 2 sacks, 1 baby had a heartbeat but the other sack seemed empty so it could just be vanishing twin syndrome because thats quite common in early pregnancy scans, i have a scan on the 28th feb to see if there are 1 or 2 :flower:


----------



## x Helen x

babyblueskye said:


> Im due 20th september :) baby #2 (and maybe #3)
> 
> I had a scan last week and there were 2 sacks, 1 baby had a heartbeat but the other sack seemed empty so it could just be vanishing twin syndrome because thats quite common in early pregnancy scans, i have a scan on the 28th feb to see if there are 1 or 2 :flower:

Sorry to hear that, could there be a chance that the other baby's growth is behind and that it might catch up? Fingers crossed for your scan, I hope you get the news you're hoping for. 

I have added you to the list, but do let me know if all turns out to be ok and I will pop a little "twins" note next to your name. Gongrats on your pregnancy and fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## babyblueskye

x Helen x said:


> babyblueskye said:
> 
> 
> Im due 20th september :) baby #2 (and maybe #3)
> 
> I had a scan last week and there were 2 sacks, 1 baby had a heartbeat but the other sack seemed empty so it could just be vanishing twin syndrome because thats quite common in early pregnancy scans, i have a scan on the 28th feb to see if there are 1 or 2 :flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear that, could there be a chance that the other baby's growth is behind and that it might catch up? Fingers crossed for your scan, I hope you get the news you're hoping for.
> 
> I have added you to the list, but do let me know if all turns out to be ok and I will pop a little "twins" note next to your name. Gongrats on your pregnancy and fingers crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :) congrats to you too.

Yes baby could be a bit behind or could have had something wrong and it stopped growing.
I also have a retroverted uterus and she was struggling to see the second sack but still trying not to get my hopes up :) i know i have one healthy baby :happydance: thats the main thing x x x


----------



## kdolan8511

I'm due Sept 13 with my first!! I'm in STL, just turned 10 weeks today!:happydance:


----------



## kdolan8511

kiwinbump1404 said:


> hi there looking to join the list
> 
> my edd is 13th sept # 1:happydance:

We're due date buddies!!:thumbup:


----------



## pleaseMum

Hi

Baby #2, Due September 18th. :happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya...I'm due September 23rd with baby #2. We're team yellow (not finding out sex) and are planning a home water birth!


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi, I'm due september 28th. This will be our second baby, we already have an 8 month old daughter. 
I'm having much the same symptoms as last time, severe morning sickness and have lost 15lbs so far, hypersalivation (eww) and strong sense of smell. Oh and the fatigue...zzzzzzzz.... 
Recently our whole family just got over a cold, baby girl is still coughing at night, which wakes me up several times a night so haven't been sleeping well.


----------



## Becky81

Please can you add me due date is the 13th Sept :D baby 1 xx :)


----------



## x Helen x

All updated! I moved back a day today to 8th September as baby measured 1 day older at the scan. 

x


----------



## Jessy16

Hello! 

I'm due September 22 with #1.

Just from looking at signatures, I'm due the same day as JellyBeann :)


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi could you list for me edd 16th sept and its bby number 3 and mine will be a yellow bump :) xxx


----------



## babyblueskye

OK, theres only 1 baby now and they changed my due date to 17th sep :) x


----------



## sammy_jo

Hi everyone, due September 15th according to ultrasound tech, and this is baby #1! My midwife says 16th, but I'ma go with the ultrasound tech's opinion... it just makes more sense to me that she'd be correct.


----------



## sammy_jo

Hi everyone, I'm Sammy 
baby #1
September 15th --according to ultrasound tech, and 16th according to midwife, gonna go with the 15th.


----------



## sammy_jo

Not too many ladies due in sept!


----------



## sammy_jo

need 1 more post for signature..


----------



## MrsSMC

Hi x Helen x we're due date buddies- I'm due 8th September with baby #1 too. Still not feeling great at the moment, how are you ladies feeling? x


----------



## x Helen x

Updated! Hope everyone is doing well, feels like the weeks are dragging by sooo slowly at the moment. Roll on 20 week scan!!

MrsSMC - hey bump buddy! I am still feeling pretty terrible too, the "morning" sickness is still very much with me, although have stopped physically vomiting now it's just terrible nausea instead. I think I'd rather just be sick and get it out to be honest! lol

:)


----------



## MrsSMC

I know what you mean, the next scan seems ages away! I'd rather just be sick too, I'm getting very bored of nausea all day long. I've got no energy at all today, yaaaaaaawn! On the plus side, we're going to be mummies! Yay! x


----------



## x Helen x

MrsSMC said:


> I know what you mean, the next scan seems ages away! I'd rather just be sick too, I'm getting very bored of nausea all day long. I've got no energy at all today, yaaaaaaawn! On the plus side, we're going to be mummies! Yay! x

Yay! I still can't quite believe it. I don't think I'll really feel like a mummy until I'm holding baby in my arms for the first time :)

I keep having moments of thinking "oh god, what if I can't do it, what if I can't keep on top of feeding/night time awakenings etc etc, what if I can't be the best mum that I can be" and then I just have to take a deep breath and remember that people do it all the time, and if others can do it then so can I. I guess worrying is all just part of becoming a mum! I think I'm finding it extra scary because I have never had babies or small children around me while growing up as I was always the youngest, so I have no experience whatsoever!

:D


----------



## mumzie2b

hello, im due on 16th with baby #1 :) 

hope everyone is ok and enjoying their pregnancies :) xx


----------



## sammy_jo

mumzie2b said:


> hello, im due on 16th with baby #1 :)
> 
> hope everyone is ok and enjoying their pregnancies :) xx

Hi, we're kinda due date buddies. Cause although the ultrasound tech said I was a day further along, my midwife won't change the due date she originally gave me; the 16th. 
How are you feeling? 
This whole pregnancy so far I've only puked 3-4 times, but been on the verge for the last almost two months. I think its that I've been trying REALLY hard NOT to puke. But then I realized later that puking probably would have made me feel better all those times, rather than just sucking it up and trying not to. Blah. jdfhsdfhdsh I'm so excited! And so worried all the time!! :dohh:


----------



## sammy_jo

I wish BnB would add in the time people posted. :/


----------



## JellyBeann

My EDD is 23rd September!! It#s changed by a day!!


----------



## x Helen x

JellyBeann said:


> My EDD is 23rd September!! It#s changed by a day!!

Hi JellyBeann, did you have your scan? Hope all went well! I already had you down for 23rd September :)


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Hello everyone :)

4th pregnancy, but will be baby #3 .. due September 26, 2012


----------



## cmarie33

Hi ladies I'm due September 7th with baby number one xxx


----------



## sweet83

Hi ladies,

can i join u? My EDD is sep-06th..


----------



## kit10grl

15th sept for me, with baby number 2.


----------



## sammy_jo

kit10grl said:


> 15th sept for me, with baby number 2.

Same! --but this is baby #1. Have you had an ultrasound?


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. Hope uses all ok and the morn8ing sickness is starting to fade :) ive been really sick this time :( but starting to feel like can eat things now still cant eat salad, veg or fruit whats not good :s 

hey mumzie2b im due the same dat as u edd 16th sept althought i havnt had scan yet so that could move back or forwards. 

xxx


----------



## ShockingB

EDD Sep 3rd :)! First baby!


----------



## kit10grl

sammy_jo said:


> kit10grl said:
> 
> 
> 15th sept for me, with baby number 2.
> 
> Same! --but this is baby #1. Have you had an ultrasound?Click to expand...

I have, last week. I only found out i was pregnant a few weeks ago and had no idea when i was due so they rushed an appointment through for me so i could be dated. I was 12 + 4 at my scan, so time wise it worked out quite well lol. My next is on the 4th may and i already cant wait to see bean again.

Have been told that i am high risk (1:144 chance) of a downs baby, so i'm excited to see bean but terrified they will see something wrong which might indicate downs, as we refused the amnio test.

Trying hard not to worry about it tho, what will be will be, just trying to enjoy this pregnancy, my last was pretty hard so, determined to enjoy this one


----------



## Numero_uno

My EDD is 27th September but it may change slightly after I have had my scan on Tuesday! I will update this thread!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi there ladies, My name is Erin and i am due with my FIRSt bub (2nd pregnancy) as per my latest scan 18th Sept. it has changed a few times and i just keep going backwards..... started at 7th sept but we will stick with 18th for now... if anything changes i shall let you know.

hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## pleaseMum

Hi Can you change my due date to the 14th instead of the 18th please. Ultrasound confirmed I was a few days ahead. :)


----------



## Shezza84uk

Can I join in? Currently due 27th September but have U/s next Tuesday so might change xxxx


----------



## jasminemarie

I'm jasminemarie, due September 7th with my first :)


----------



## Jadeblue18

September 22nd with baby #1 :happydance:


----------



## MooCow11

MooCow11 - 1st bby - due 2nd september :D I'll find out what I'm having in about 3weeks + 4 days wahoooo


----------



## ShockingB

Moocow - you EDD is one day before mine =) be good to keep in touch to see how you're doing etc since we're so close in dates =D


----------



## MooCow11

ShockingB said:


> Moocow - you EDD is one day before mine =) be good to keep in touch to see how you're doing etc since we're so close in dates =D


That's awesome I'm glad there's someone due around my date :D is this your first? Could compare bumps lol (not that I have one well its just looking fat at the moment) :D 

P.s I did accept your friend request but I'm using my phone and I'm not sure if it done it correctly :s as you were my 1st friend request LOL


----------



## x Helen x

Hello to all the new arrivals!! :hi:

I have updated all the info, I think it's all correct but if you notice any mistakes or would like me to make any changes then please let me know.

Hope everyone is doing well? Time is really dragging for me. Just can't wait until 20 week scan to find out if baby is a he or a she! Haven't got my scan date yet but was told to expect it to arrive in the post in the first or second week of April, so not long to wait now. At least when I have an actual date I can officially start the countdown!

Does anyone have a bump yet? I can only really see mine if I push it out, but standing naturally there is still nothing :cry: can't wait until it's obvious!

Anyone care to share their ultrasound pics? Here are mine from 12+4. That feels like a lifetime ago now! Anyone good at gender guessing?
 



Attached Files:







Baby Scan (1).jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1









Baby Scan (2).jpg
File size: 95.4 KB
Views: 1









Baby Scan (3).jpg
File size: 113.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kit10grl

My scan pics. Bubs is 12+4 here.
 



Attached Files:







535341_10150751150180908_567615907_11514664_1784992630_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ezza BUB1

hi ladies not sure if i put them up already but shall do it again i love looking at scan pics so heres my preciouse lil Rainbow baby at 13weeks1day
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1202.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1204.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1209.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1205.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MooCow11

Awee I love scan pics :) I've got a fair amount from 7-8 ish weeks til my 1st trimester (dating scan) scan piccy :p not sure how to upload on here on my smart phone :s


----------



## Numero_uno

Hi,can you chnageb my edd to 20th September, was a week further than though in my scan :thumbup:


----------



## Bump86

Hi all! I had my dating scan last Friday and due 28th September - a week further along than we thought! 
I just can't believe how amazing the scan was :happydance:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi hun . You can remove me from this thread nw :( ive been pushed back to 5th october xxx


----------



## x Helen x

Lovely scan pics everyone! 

Bump86, is this baby number one for you?

Ladybug2009, sorry to see you leave! :( but glad that bubs is ok, and October is a great month too :)


----------



## Bump86

Yes this is baby number 1 for me and I'm so excited! Next scan is 9th May and I can't wait!


----------



## babyblueskye

x Helen x said:


> Hello to all the new arrivals!! :hi:
> 
> I have updated all the info, I think it's all correct but if you notice any mistakes or would like me to make any changes then please let me know.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well? Time is really dragging for me. Just can't wait until 20 week scan to find out if baby is a he or a she! Haven't got my scan date yet but was told to expect it to arrive in the post in the first or second week of April, so not long to wait now. At least when I have an actual date I can officially start the countdown!
> 
> Does anyone have a bump yet? I can only really see mine if I push it out, but standing naturally there is still nothing :cry: can't wait until it's obvious!
> 
> Anyone care to share their ultrasound pics? Here are mine from 12+4. That feels like a lifetime ago now! Anyone good at gender guessing?

I would say your LO is a BOY! just from skull theory as i couldn't see a nub :)
But im not a pro so kinda a wild guess lol.

I'll upload my scan x


----------



## babyblueskye

These are my scan pics :) 1st pic is 12 weeks 2nd pic is 15 weeks, anyone care to guess boy or girl from nub, skull theory?? I have my next scan in 10 days (17th april) and will hopefully be finding out the sex then :happydance:
Also uploaded a bump pic from 2day :) 16 weeks +4 :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0012.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0022.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









m.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Calliope

Hi everyone, I'd like to join! I'm due September 27th and this is baby #1 for me.


----------



## tfredenberg13

Sept 13, #1


----------



## mysteriouseye

Please add me 27th September 2012


----------



## vixxen

Hi Helen can you add me please my edd is sep 12th,
thanks


----------



## Jellybean2009

Hi, i'm due 19th Sept with baby no 2 :)


----------



## Geordie Boo x

Due 13th Sept
With baby boy
Baby no.2 xxxxx


----------



## Emplusbump

Hi everyone! I'm due sept 11th with my first and hoping to stay team yellow (if my willpower gets me through scan #2!) xx


----------



## x Helen x

Welcome all newbies!

Wow, lots of September 13th babies!! 

Vixxen, is this baby number one for you?

Babyblueskye - I think you may be right... I have a feeling it might be a boy! As for your pics, I am going to guess BOY also based on skull (though I'm no pro at this lol!) :)


----------



## hayleyh26

I'm due on the 8th September (team pink)! :flower: xx


----------



## vixxen

x Helen x said:


> Welcome all newbies!
> 
> Wow, lots of September 13th babies!!
> 
> Vixxen, is this baby number one for you?
> 
> Nope my #4th lol


----------



## campost006

hello ladies thought I would join yall

campost006 due september 12, 2012 with baby #2


----------



## babyblueskye

I will be finding out the sex of my baby in the morning :yipee::wohoo::yipee:
Here's the link to the guessing page :) would you think boy or girl based on the nub/skull theory??
will let y'all know in the morning :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-nub-skull-gender-guess-x-4.html#post17096555


----------



## x Helen x

babyblueskye said:


> I will be finding out the sex of my baby in the morning :yipee::wohoo::yipee:
> Here's the link to the guessing page :) would you think boy or girl based on the nub/skull theory??
> will let y'all know in the morning :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-nub-skull-gender-guess-x-4.html#post17096555

Only just read this! I would say team... :pink:! Have you got an update for us?!


----------



## babyblueskye

x Helen x said:


> babyblueskye said:
> 
> 
> I will be finding out the sex of my baby in the morning :yipee::wohoo::yipee:
> Here's the link to the guessing page :) would you think boy or girl based on the nub/skull theory??
> will let y'all know in the morning :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-nub-skull-gender-guess-x-4.html#post17096555
> 
> Only just read this! I would say team... :pink:! Have you got an update for us?!Click to expand...

YES, they couldn't be 100% because it was a scan machine used for emergancys so not too clear but she said she couldn't see any boy bits and i was probably having a GIRL lol most people guessed girl and the scans look identical to my first baby girls scans :D im so excited to be having another girl :happydance::flower:


----------



## Poshie

Update for the list Helen.......I found out today we are on team :pink: :happydance: :D


----------



## x Helen x

How exciting!!! 2 team pink members!

I get to (hopefully!) find out next Wednesday at anomaly scan, can't wait! Hope baby behaves and cooperates lol :)


----------



## jasminemarie

I find out on Tuesday (24th) what I'm having! :) I'm very excited as well, I'll let you all know how that goes!


----------



## MooCow11

i found out monday i was having a girl YAYY


----------



## otleymorgan

I'm new here but I'm expecting my 1st baby on the 12th September. We are having a girl :pink: :happydance:


----------



## vixxen

:cry:i have a week yet before i find out which team me and lo's on.
Hope i can :sleep: the next week away!


----------



## jasminemarie

vixxen said:


> :cry:i have a week yet before i find out which team me and lo's on.
> Hope i can :sleep: the next week away!

That's how I've felt for what seems like FOREVER! Even now, it's tomrrow I find out and it feels soooo far away!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I find out in a week and it can't come quick enough yahooooooo I'm a mango today


----------



## Sproglett

Hey I'm Sally, my dh and I are expecting our little bundle 9th September 2012 and are :yellow: 4th pregnancy, 1st success!


----------



## jasminemarie

Hey so a change to mine I found out yesterday I'm team :blue:, so that's:

jasminemarie, due September 7th, and team :blue:


----------



## OhhBabyBump

Hey all i'm Miriah, EDD September 5th 2012 && team yellow!


----------



## courtneylynnd

Hello everybody!! I'm Courtney, 23 and we're due Sept. 17th, 2012. It's a boy!! (He showed his stuff super early lol). Oh and this is our first pregnancy!


----------



## MamaHix1409

Another for sept 13th here :) baby number one for me! X


----------



## courtneylynnd

emmipez1989 said:


> Another for sept 13th here :) baby number one for me! X

That's almost the same as me, just a few days off!:thumbup: Congrats on the first baby, this is my first as well. So exciting!!! Do you know if it's a boy or girl yet?


----------



## racheal021106

Hello :) 2nd baby for me due september 7th :happydance:


----------



## tmmommy07

2nd baby for me, due September 30th (my doctor has assured me that I won't go past that - I don't want to end up having the baby on my original due date of October 4th which is my MIL's birthday!) Oh, and we find out gender tomorrow!


----------



## courtneylynnd

^^ YAYYY! Let us know if it's a boy or a girl, congrats!!!!


----------



## x Helen x

Woohoo, massive congrats to all those who found out what gender they are having!! Yey for team :pink: and :blue: ! And for team :yellow: of course, I really don't know how you guys can hold out so long, the suspense would kill me!

Well we had our scan on Wednesday and found out that we are team....... PINK! :pink: !!! We are over the moon, and my husband is already calling her "Daddy's little princess" hehe 

Any more updates on gender?!


----------



## Poshie

Congrats Helen and :happydance: for team :pink:! :D


----------



## tmmommy07

So, with 70% certainty, we are team :pink:!


----------



## x Helen x

Thanks Poshie :)

Yey tmmommy07 - welcome to team :pink:! I have marked you down on the list as :pink: but if there are any changes later then let me know and I will change it :)


----------



## Sproglett

Can't believe I'm still yellow lol


----------



## MooCow11

Sproglett said:


> Can't believe I'm still yellow lol

Yellow?


----------



## mysteriouseye

I dont find out my gender untill 16th May :( Waahhhh!! too long away, its 2 weeks on wednesday xx

Can someone try and guess my gender by 12 week scan picture? xx
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 430.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vixxen

2 more days till i find out the sex of my baby:happydance:
Though knowing my luck :baby: legs will be crossed:cry:


----------



## tmmommy07

vixxen said:


> 2 more days till i find out the sex of my baby:happydance:
> Though knowing my luck :baby: legs will be crossed:cry:

I sort of know how you feel! My baby's legs weren't crossed but the umbilical cord is extra long and was covering part of the area so they could only say with about 70% certainty that my baby is a girl! That's just how my luck runs! Guess I'm not having a yard sale with any of my boy stuff this year!


----------



## Sproglett

MooCow11 said:


> Sproglett said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm still yellow lol
> 
> Yellow?Click to expand...

Team yellow, not finding out :)


----------



## xangex

hello...

my little man is due on 21st september. 

xxx


----------



## sammy_jo

I dont have pictures up yet, but they're SO cute. I found out I'm having a GIRL! and theres this one picture of her opening her mouth to suck her thumb!! Aw.. I totally cried during the scan... they wouldnt stop saying how beautiful the baby was and the pictures they were getting were. She's like "Someone in this room knows how to make pretty babies!!" 

So, I'm team pink!!! :pink:


----------



## vixxen

:brat: I want to be on team pink! Can't wait to find out tomorrow, though i'm going on my own for first time ever on a 20 weeks scan little bit worried now :wacko:


----------



## vixxen

Wahoo i':cloud9:m on team :pink::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tmmommy07

vixxen said:


> Wahoo i':cloud9:m on team :pink::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

well ladies i finally know what our lil bub is ............................................................

we are having a lil GIRL:girl:

she is AMAZING and i am so totally in love and beside myself with excitement!! 

She is perfect and healthy and omg beautiful i just cant wait to meet her!! she has long legs like her daddy and 5 fingers 5 toes and healthy heart and everything looks just swell!!

everyone that guessed ... we all got it completely wrong except for BabyBumpHope your a smarty pants!!

check out my journal for all my precious lil pics ... she's a lil cutey pie

im on cloud nine 

heres a sneak peak of her!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1273.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bubba22

Hi, I'm due Sept 16 :blue:
our second baby.


----------



## x Helen x

Congrats everyone on finding out gender!!! Isn't it so exciting?! I have updated all the info, I hope it's all right, you might just want to have a quick check and make sure I haven't missed you out or put the wrong data!

xangex - is this baby #1 for you?


----------



## Lizzie K

I'm due September 7, 4th baby. Haven't found out gender yet.


----------



## JellyBeann

HOW many girls is this group having? I'm still team yellow, and will be until the day of birth! It's so exciting being yellow!!

My 20 week scan is May 9th, so Wednesday...will upload pics for you all, don't worry!


----------



## jem_5500

hiya can i sneak in?

Due 13th but likely section 1st.

Hello to everyone x


----------



## Love My Bubs

Hey my little girl is due Sept 27th & this is my 2nd as first was a stillbirth


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi there newbies. Good luck jellybean!!


----------



## Jennbear

Jennbear 6th September baby #1

X


----------



## Sproglett

Good luck with the scan wednesday


----------



## x Helen x

Hi Newbies! :hi:

Love My Bubs - so sorry to hear about your first, that must have been heartbreaking. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## NicMar

Could I join? I'm due September 15th with baby #1 and am team yellow!! Thanks!!!


----------



## x Helen x

NicMar said:


> Could I join? I'm due September 15th with baby #1 and am team yellow!! Thanks!!!

Hi and welcome, I've added you to the list! I don't know how you manage to stay team yellow, I think the suspense would eat away at me lol!!


----------



## clmh25

EDD September 17th for baby number 1 :happydance:


----------



## NicMar

x Helen x said:


> NicMar said:
> 
> 
> Could I join? I'm due September 15th with baby #1 and am team yellow!! Thanks!!!
> 
> Hi and welcome, I've added you to the list! I don't know how you manage to stay team yellow, I think the suspense would eat away at me lol!!Click to expand...

Thanks!! It is tempting but we're looking forward to the surprise at the end!!


----------



## x Helen x

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? Any more gender updates for me, anyone?!

Second tri is still treating me great, been having some slight pain in my hip (mainly on the right side) but am putting this down to growing pains. Tried to put on an old pair of trousers the other day and struggled to get them over my thighs/hips so I think my hips might have widened... either that or I'm just getting fat! I think I'll go with the first one :haha:

Still so much shopping to do for baby, really need to get my act together! Off to the baby show this weekend so hoping I can pick up a few bits there.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Mine is a girl :) xx


----------



## vintage mama

Hey girlies I am due September 1st!! cant believe im having our first baby!! we found out on Christmas morning but that doesnt seem like 21 weeks ago!! its scary how time is flying!! how are you girls all feeling?


----------



## jasminemarie

vintage mama said:


> Hey girlies I am due September 1st!! cant believe im having our first baby!! we found out on Christmas morning but that doesnt seem like 21 weeks ago!! its scary how time is flying!! how are you girls all feeling?

Hey! I know how you feel, time is FLYING by, seems like there's still so much to do with so little time. But at the same time I wish my little boy would come sooner! Do you know the gender of yours yet, or do you even WANT to know? This will be my first too. I'm feeling a lot of energy drain and backpain lately.


----------



## vintage mama

No we didnt find out what sex the baby is but totally convinced it is a wee boy too!! cant wait to meet him I'm the same starting to get impatient and wishing I was further on!! yea i have to say I am still waiting on my energy boost really hoping it comes soon been so tired from I got pregnant lol I am totally loadeed with the cold at the minute so that's just a wee add on!!!


----------



## jasminemarie

vintage mama said:


> No we didnt find out what sex the baby is but totally convinced it is a wee boy too!! cant wait to meet him I'm the same starting to get impatient and wishing I was further on!! yea i have to say I am still waiting on my energy boost really hoping it comes soon been so tired from I got pregnant lol I am totally loadeed with the cold at the minute so that's just a wee add on!!!


Oh yes an energy boost would be just lovely right now haha it's only going to get worse for me now thy summer is coming the heat is just going to kill me especially in my bedroom it's sooooo hot already.


----------



## Zianna

Due sept 6th baby #1 we're team pink


----------



## RoseRed92

Due September 4th with baby #1, a little boy. =D


----------



## forevermoore

Ooh can I join too? :flower:

We are due 24th September with our 1st baby :happydance::happydance:
And we are having a little girl :pink:

:)


----------



## Shezza84uk

Forgot to update I'm having a boy.. yayyyy!


----------



## campost006

hey ladies! How is everyone doing? I have yet to find a bump buddy lol anyone due September 12th?


----------



## jasminemarie

campost006 said:


> hey ladies! How is everyone doing? I have yet to find a bump buddy lol anyone due September 12th?

No, I'm due September 7th though, close enough?


----------



## campost006

jasminemarie said:


> campost006 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! How is everyone doing? I have yet to find a bump buddy lol anyone due September 12th?
> 
> No, I'm due September 7th though, close enough?Click to expand...

yes maamm lol according to the u/s scan im due 9/08 but doc said ill keep my original due date :thumbup:


----------



## jasminemarie

campost006 said:


> yes maamm lol according to the u/s scan im due 9/08 but doc said ill keep my original due date :thumbup:

Yeahh my baby doctor changed it to September 4th at one point, but I wanted to keep my original one.


----------



## Sproglett

hey, i'm due the 9/9 so feel free to add me too :) 

I've been keeping a journal of my pregnancy, the link is in my signature x x


----------



## mysteriouseye

How is everyone :) xx


----------



## tummymummy

Im due 27th september with my curly girly number 3 but ill more than likely have a section or be induced a few weeks early :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilysmum2

im due the 8th september with another little girl! x


----------



## KathrynW

I'm due on 30th September with baby #4. Team Yellow. x


----------



## MissJayy

7th of sept, boy, #1 :)


----------



## jasminemarie

MissJayy said:


> 7th of sept, boy, #1 :)

Same here, in all three areas! Are you excited?:baby:


----------



## mumsince2010

Can i be added to the list please? 

Im due SEPT 27TH :pink: 

This is my second


----------



## jasminemarie

Three more days! :)


----------



## babyblueskye

ooo I really want my baby to be born on the 4th september lol I want a baby for my birthday :kiss: but she isn't due untill 17th :dohh:


----------



## x Helen x

Hope everyone is doing well, can't believe September is finally here!!! Don't forget to let me know when your babies arrive so that I can update the list :)

I see there are a few more to add since I last checked in, so I'll update tomorrow :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how dilated they are yet? If any, I mean... I'm not due till the 30th and I'm "a good 1cm" which he said its more than 1 for sure but less than 2. I know with my son I was dilated for a long time beforehand but I can't help but feel hopeful she won't go overdue like my son did.


----------



## jasminemarie

babyblueskye said:


> ooo I really want my baby to be born on the 4th september lol I want a baby for my birthday :kiss: but she isn't due untill 17th :dohh:

The 4th is your birthday? Well happy early birthday, hopefully we both get our miracles that day! :p



tmmommy07 said:

> Out of curiosity, does anyone know how dilated they are yet? If any, I mean... I'm not due till the 30th and I'm "a good 1cm" which he said its more than 1 for sure but less than 2. I know with my son I was dilated for a long time beforehand but I can't help but feel hopeful she won't go overdue like my son did.

Last time I was at the doctor's, which was Thursday (30th), he checked my cervix and told me ti was thinning, but still in tact. :dohh: But I keep being told that he could come anytime despite this so maybe your little one will come sooner anyway :)


----------



## jasminemarie

On another note, has anyone had groin pain? Like right in the leg socket pretty much? I get sharp and dull pains that are quite harsh a lot lately, wondering if anyone else has experienced them?

And on ANOTHER note, X Helen X, could you change my due date to September 4th instead? My baby doctor gave me a new one a whiiiile ago but I just always went with the 7th until recently. :)


----------



## jasminemarie

Due date today! No baby though..


----------



## mumsince2010

Yay 37 weeks. im 3 cms and had a stretch and sweep. bookedin for another on tuesday and then induction on the 13th FINALLY a date!!


----------



## x Helen x

*All updated!*

Happy belated birthday Babyblueskye!

Jasminemarie - how you feeling? Any signs or symptoms yet?

tmmommy07 - I have no idea about dilation yet. They don't routinely examine you here in the UK until you are overdue or in labour I believe (though I might be wrong). I have a sweep booked for Monday morning so might find out then!

Feeling very achey today after the worst nights sleep ever! I seem to wake up constantly through the night as my bump and hips get soooo sore :( I have a horrible feeling I am going to go overdue... If I had to guess then I reckon 14th September (6 days over).


----------



## jasminemarie

x Helen x said:

> Jasminemarie - how you feeling? Any signs or symptoms yet?[\QUOTE]
> 
> To be honest I feel absolutly crappy, but no, nothing at all yet really. I think my body WANTS to go into labor, but something's stopping it. Saw the baby doctor yesterday and he told me to come back Monday if he's still not here adn we'll talk inductions.


----------



## babyblueskye

Thanks Helen :)

Im going to be induced on september 11th so only 5 days to go eeeek!!!! :flower:


----------

